# Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!!



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

one of the posters on the homemadeturbo.com (TunerToys, operator Tunertoys.com is offering a group buy for the SMT-6. If we get 10 people to sign up, we can get this piece for $290. I'm the only one of 10 so far, sooooo..... anybody interested, it's as close to Standalone as we can get, fuel and ignition retard capabilites, datalogging, etc. Perfectpower.com , check it out.


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

i'd def be interested


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

Livin Proof!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

whoa, hold on. This is only $290 and it does timing and fuel?


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (2kjettaguy)*

yes... tell all


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (2kjettaguy)*

Well, since I can't download anything on that site, maybe you guys can answer a couple basic questions for me. 
What is the input for timing control and what's the output control? 
I assume it modfies the MAF signal, but does it have a built in MAP sensor?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (2kjettaguy)*

You can't get the site? 
http://www.perfectpower.com/products/smt6.asp


----------



## GLS 2.0T (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

Sounds very interesting.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Well, since I can't download anything on that site, maybe you guys can answer a couple basic questions for me. 
What is the input for timing control and what's the output control? 
I assume it modfies the MAF signal, but does it have a built in MAP sensor? 

You can download the SMT6 software here: Just sign up (its Free) and login. You can run the software in offline mode to see all the features.
http://www.perfectpower.com/downloads/login.asp
It does not have a built-in MAP sensor, but you can convert your MAF to MAP
http://www.idaautomotive.com/c...n.htm


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (GLS 2.0T)*

They do not have a map sensor,but they do have a throttle position input.This seems to be a pretty decent deal.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (KOOTER)*

Their website crashes everytime I am on it


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (2kjettaguy)*

Will someone IM me their username so I can look at the real information on this? Their website won't work for crap.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_Livin Proof!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LoGIc are you running this on your DBW VR6?


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*

Yep...Power curve is very smooth too. No hesitation at all. The unit even features a built-in voltage clamp & speed limit remover.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

Does the unit require a lot of splicing in?
And are you running MAF or MAP?


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_Does the unit require a lot of splicing in?
And are you running MAF or MAP?

They're 6 wires to connect. Three tee and three splice. Very simple to setup. Installaton can be done in and hour. I'm currenly running the MAF, but might switch to MAP soon


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

Hey, do this, The guy over at tuner toys is setting it up. Email him here [email protected] and tell him you are interested in the GB, he'll sort out the rest, so far there is 3 of us.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_Yep...Power curve is very smooth too. No hesitation at all. The unit even features a built-in voltage clamp & speed limit remover.

Is that with the stock chip, or do you run it with an aftermarket chip?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

I was trying to download info on the unit (wiring diagrams,etc), but everytime I 've tried registering their server crashed.
any of you guys had a luck?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (MarcoVR6SC)*

Has anyone else been trying to acess the download section? I keep getting a database error everytime I fill out the new user form.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
Is that with the stock chip, or do you run it with an aftermarket chip?

Completely stock chip!


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

i've got the database wiring diagrams for all vws, its somewhere on the hdd.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

I haven't checked the site yet, but if it works with OBD I dist. VR6 cars, I might be down for two. 


_Modified by dubstyl at 3:05 PM 3-2-2004_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

hmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (turboit)*

$290 eh??? the website is actin like crap for me too.... whats this about running the MAP in place of the MAF.... are you saying you can connect a MAP sensor to the SMT6 unit (i.e. a GM 3 bar map sensor), and it will translate that signal to a MAF signal to make the car's ECU happy?


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Anand20v)*

Does this work on OBD1 Cars with Coil Packs?


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (SAVWaterWagens)*

yes, works with all vw's (as it says in the manual, and has wiring diagrams for almost all vw's). I'm not too familiar on the way it worx, i just know its a bitchen system. Others who have used it or are using it can chime in and help us out here.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

how many so far?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (vweuroracer)*

I may be in if I can see these diagrams and the software


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (vweuroracer)*

Id eb interested if I could see a wiring diagram also, I have a OBD1 VR6 with Coilpacks though.....
Also I have money in hand is I can figure somethign out.....also Id need to pick up some injectors and the like. Think they would help me size the injectors?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (SAVWaterWagens)*

Talk to a user on here named "Scott F. Williams". He will help you size injectors and sell you a set for a great price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_$290 eh??? the website is actin like crap for me too.... whats this about running the MAP in place of the MAF.... are you saying you can connect a MAP sensor to the SMT6 unit (i.e. a GM 3 bar map sensor), and it will translate that signal to a MAF signal to make the car's ECU happy?

Exactly!
http://www.idaautomotive.com/c...n.htm


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (SAVWaterWagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVWaterWagens* »_.....also Id need to pick up some injectors and the like. Think they would help me size the injectors? 

http://www.precisionte.com
Talk to Patrick. I picked up my (6) 42# injectors for $250


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

For those of you who have more questions about the SMT6, feel free to post em' here:
http://www.perfectpowerforum.tk
The Perfect Power developers are always on to help!


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

start a list of interested people. if we can get enough people i'll probably jump on.


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Bora1.8IV)*

guys, if your interested, please email [email protected] and tell them you are interested in the SMT-6 group buy, he is the one that does all the arranging, i was just the first customer. thanks, all we need is 10 to get it started


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

bump!


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Bora1.8IV)*

Does the $290 include box, harness and comm cable? Also was someone saying we can download wiring diagrams and software? Because dealers want $75-210 for CD's, diagrams and the like.


----------



## jernest (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benihana* »_guys, if your interested, please email [email protected] and tell them you are interested in the SMT-6 group buy, he is the one that does all the arranging, i was just the first customer. thanks, all we need is 10 to get it started

E-mail sent.... i'm IN but just need to know, harness, diagrams and CD are they included?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (jernest)*

For those who are looking for more technical info
try this Canadian website.
You don't have to register to download info.
http://www.perfectpower.ca


----------



## GTi Giant (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*

Very Very VERY interested. The sooner the better for my project. Email sent to [email protected]


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (GTi Giant)*

So, what's the deal on this GB? I sent an e-mail to sign up, the guy told me I was like #6 on the list but since then I haven't heard anything.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Bora1.8IV)*

bump!


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*

still waiting....


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Bora1.8IV)*

i am still awaiting myself. He said he will contact me soon. And by the way, I found out in order for us to control timing, fueling, and boost, we will have to buy 2 units which will be $around the 550 mark, c2motorsports software loox even better now.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benihana* »_i am still awaiting myself. He said he will contact me soon. And by the way, I found out in order for us to control timing, fueling, and boost, we will have to buy 2 units which will be $around the 550 mark, c2motorsports software loox even better now.

What? Where did you get this info? The SMT6 is design to control three things Fuel, Timing and EXTRA Injectors. To control boost, you would need a mbc or ebc.
btw, I got mine for $260 from:
Razors Edge Motorsports
1925 Mears Parkway,
Margate, FL 33063
(954) 792-9866

Bought the Comm cable & short plug from IDA Automotive for an additional $30
No Chip will EVER give you the tuning ability as the SMT6 or other advanced piggybacks.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

bump


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

This will work on a 4cyl correct? Any one running it on there 4 cyl that can vouch for this product? Price range is right up my alley.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I just purchased this unit for my supercharged Vr6. Just finished building an 8psi pulley and should be re-installing it with the SMT6 and 30# injectors shortly. Looks like an easy install. Downloaded the wiring diagrams complete with global settings too. Been experimenting with the software settings. It is windows based (or dos if you prefer) you can set globals, set display settings for fuel, throttle, temp, ignition, RPM, and extra injector control (which can also sub as proportional nitrous control). Very cool if you ask me for the price. $290 is a steal if you ask me. idaautomotive shows a dodge viper with this unit removing fuel where rich and adding fuel where lean inproved driveability and an increase of over 50hp and 90lbft of torque.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Bump


----------



## bwolfgti (Oct 29, 2002)

I am on the list also. I sent them an email so hopefully we have 10 by now.


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (bwolfgti)*

i emailed him, he hasn't responded yet


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Benihana)*

bump


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

Is there anyone in the north east who has experience tuning F/I cars with this system? I'm planning on a 2.0L 8V turbo setup in the near future, and am considering this as a tuning option. I'd obviously like it tuned on a dyno with wide-band O2 capability. Unfortunately, I'm not really familiar with VW tuners, as I have much more experience with Hondas and am relatively new to VW.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Padawan)*

bump!


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Bora1.8IV)*

It seems it will take half a year for this GB to go through.
If it does I'm out!


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*

Well, its really not that expensive...I payed $260 (does not include comm cable; $15 at Ida Automotive) for mine at Razors Mortorspots. If you want it, I would for get the group buy and contact them. Ask for Paul.
Razors Edge Motorsports
1925 Mears Parkway
Margate, FL 33063
(954) 792-9866


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_Well, its really not that expensive...I payed $260 (does not include comm cable; $15 at Ida Automotive) for mine at Razors Mortorspots. If you want it, I would for get the group buy and contact them. Ask for Paul.
Razors Edge Motorsports
1925 Mears Parkway
Margate, FL 33063
(954) 792-9866



Thanx for the heads-up. I will give them a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*

But if your doing a motor up that wasnt turbo... that your changing to turbo... how would a piggy back assist unit help, wouldnt you want the real stand-alone one???


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Old_Skool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old_Skool* »_But if your doing a motor up that wasnt turbo... that your changing to turbo... how would a piggy back assist unit help, wouldnt you want the real stand-alone one???

You'll notice that my VR6 wasn't turbo....until....well, you know the rest.


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

So what your saying logic, is that you used the piggy back vs the PP stand-alone? I havent seen anything on your vr6 so i wouldnt of known what ya used. 
Logic, what if you got like a 2.0 8v in an A1 and want to go turbo... upto just say 12 psi... That piggy back one would do the job without any problems










_Modified by Old_Skool at 6:10 PM 3-29-2004_


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Old_Skool)*

i've never used either but piggybacks aren't an ecu, they just send false signals to your ecu, where as standalone is a complete ecu with stored values, not too sure on this though


----------



## GLS 2.0T (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

Anything come about on this group buy?


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (GLS 2.0T)*

guy still hasn't responded. Logic's way is cheaper, people should just go for that, I've decided to go with c2 software when it comes out, and have a smt-6 as well, and see which one works out best.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I was planning on running the sds emf-4, but was then discouraged by the lack of data logging. I have all the parts to do the aba 16v convo, with 18-22psi. Shouldn't I go for the stand alone system? 
Will I have to add a hall senors on this unit, or is there another type available?


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (troze1200)*

I'd go with whatever you can afford







. I can't afford standalone, and I can't stand the fact of removing it all the time for smog checks, so, its either c2 software or piggyback(which will be much easier to remove than standalone







.


----------



## GLS 2.0T (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

I emailed them yesterday and got this reply today:
We'll put your name on the list! Once we get ten-twelve buyers, we'll get started on the group buy.

Thanks from Craig @ Tuner Toys!
[email protected]


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Benihana)*

In texas atleast, you can get a $50 waiver from the state on the obd check, as long as it passes smogging...(test pipe).


----------



## GLS 2.0T (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (GLS 2.0T)*

Still no word on this. Feels like it may not happen.
Bump for any insight on this happening.


----------



## 39982 (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Bora1.8IV)*











_Modified by surfacant at 7:36 AM 4-6-2004_


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (Benihana)*

Wow. I'm down for that if I can get it to work with my mk4 VR6 12 valve and ECU. I happen to send perfectpower an email yesterday, asking if they had any info, customers, or knew of any tuners in California who have installed SMT6 on a mk4 VR6 and successfully tuned a turbo on a VR6.
Anyone here have any info. I've never tuned a car myself and I'm watching a friend going through the depths of hell, trying to tune a standalone system on a VR6T. Just trying to avoid as many headaches as possible and make the tuning project as simple and easy as possible.


_Modified by EVIL6 at 8:20 AM 4-6-2004_


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (EVIL6)*

SMT6 MK4 VR6T here....What do you wanna know?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_SMT6 MK4 VR6T here....What do you wanna know?

Basically everything and to know if anyone is out there that I can ask for advise and tuning assistance.
I'm plan to read up on everything perfectpower has available. 
For now I'm wondering if the installation is easy. What to look for ? Once it's hooked up could someone like me with no prior knowledge actually tune it to match what my chip currently is doing ? I obviously would have a wideband o2 sensor and dyno charts. Or, would it be easier on me to find a knowledgeable shop to instal and tune ?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (EVIL6)*

Also. How is this better, or different than an Apexi AFC ? Seems to do the same, except for it can be hooked up to a laptop, which would make tuning a lot easier.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (EVIL6)*

Well, I would first start here...post here questions, they'll be answer.
http://www.perfectpowerforum.tk
Installations is a breeze. Perfect Power made the installation so eazy, you don't have to call them for any support. As far as tuning, you could actually tune it your self, but I recomend you at least get it on a dyno.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

Does it work with throttle-by-wire set ups??


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgtiride* »_Does it work with throttle-by-wire set ups??

Yep!


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (LoGIc)*

does it come with a base map? sya for the mkiv vr-t?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (vweuroracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweuroracer* »_does it come with a base map? sya for the mkiv vr-t?


It's a piggyback, not standalone.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
It's a piggyback, not standalone.

have you seen the seen the software? i'd like to go in with a rough base for ignition and injection rather than cold turkey. 


_Modified by vweuroracer at 11:43 AM 4-19-2004_


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (vweuroracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweuroracer* »_
have you seen the seen the software? i'd like to go in with a rough base for ignition and injection rather than cold turkey. 

_Modified by vweuroracer at 11:43 AM 4-19-2004_

Yes I do have the software.
Just read some of the posts prior to yours.
All SMT-6 does is change the signals that ECU sees. So if you leave your maps at 0 or whatever the default map value is you won't be changing anything.
just go to 
http://www.perfectpower.ca
Canadian website, so you don't have to register to download anything.




_Modified by RedDevil at 10:41 AM 4-19-2004_


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Yes I do have the software.
Just read some of the posts prior to yours.
All SMT-6 does is change the signals that ECU sees. So if you leave your maps at 0 or whatever the default map value is you won't be changing anything.



that is exactly what im saying. leaving it at defualt wouldnt change anything, yet when you start yoru car the first time and are running boost, you need to start changing values. what i am asking is does someone have a estimate on what to change the values to, so your not runnign super lean. get my drift?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Perfect Power SMT-6 engine management controller group BUY!!! (vweuroracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweuroracer* »_
that is exactly what im saying. leaving it at defualt wouldnt change anything, yet when you start yoru car the first time and are running boost, you need to start changing values. what i am asking is does someone have a estimate on what to change the values to, so your not runnign super lean. get my drift? 

In your initial post you're asking for base map. It sounded like base map for VR6, 1.8T, etc, etc.
Also base map could be for different stages of your tuning (something like 5psi, 10psi maps)
but the unit doesn't come with anything like that. basically all the maps are 0. And I wouldn't call a zero base map.


----------

